# Volume Keys Don't Work On Keyboard



## karaajay (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi,

My Sony Vaio VGN-FS285E volume control keys don'y work. Everytime i press FN + F3 or F4 to make the volume go higher or lower it just doesnt work, same with the brightness. Does anyone have any clue why this happens? Any help with be appreciated.

Thanx in advance


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Seems this is a VIAO is a model for Japan. I was not sucessful in finding the support page for this model. 

Usually if the Fn + Function keys do not work, there is a software application that is not installed or running. If the OS has been reloaded or updated from a different version, you probably need to visit the support web site for the the extended function key application.

JamesO


----------



## symon (Sep 21, 2005)

*Same Problem*

Hello,
I have the same problem, with the "Fn" key on a vaio notebook VGN FS600w becouse i had to format my lap to reinstall antoher OS., before i do that, I made the recovery cd's with the recovery wizard software and all its well, except the "Fn" key.
So i contact the technical suport and they told this:

"Your notebook requires a program called HKSERV.EXE in order for the function (Fn) keys to work properly. Follow these steps to enable HKSERV.EXE to run when Windows starts:

1. Click Start and then click Run.

2. Type "MSConfig" in the open box (Without Quotes) and click OK.

TIP: Windows 95 does not offer the MSConfig utility. To re-enable
HKserv.exe, please reinstall the HotKey application from your
Application Recovery CDs

3. Click the Startup tab.

4. Click HKserv.exe to place a check next to it then click OK.

5. Restart the computer when prompted.

TIP: If you do not find HKserv.exe listed, you must reinstall the
HotKey application using your Application Recovery CDs or
recovery partition.

TIP: Under some rare circumstances, it may be necessary to also create
and include an HKserv.exe shortcut -
C:\Program Files\Sony\Hotkey Utility\Hkserv.exe
in the Windows Startup folder. This will only be necessary if a
third-party software application has been installed that prevents
the HKserve.exe application from executing properly."


That didn't help a lot couse i did not find the hkserv.exe.
Otherwise, i find something in this forum that maybe could solve our trouble.
the link (ftp://ftp.vaio-link.com/PUB/Vaio/Hotkey/) shows you some aplications for reinstall this utility, i have no tried already, but i'm in the way, so i expect that solve our problems


----------



## AmericanInJapan (Nov 5, 2006)

I need some help with a VGN-FS20. Any one have some time to help a brother out?


----------

